# Flowtrol with Zinsser Primer



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anybody tried Flowtrol with Zinsser Primer water based exterior. What were the results? Positive or negative regarding final coat and wear and tear over 2-3 years. :sweatdrop:


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

pacificpainters said:


> Has anybody tried Flowtrol with Zinsser Primer water based exterior. What were the results? Positive or negative regarding final coat and wear and tear over 2-3 years. :sweatdrop:


I was told to use XIM. I liked the way XIM worked. Good luck.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

pacificpainters said:


> Has anybody tried Flowtrol with Zinsser Primer water based exterior. What were the results? Positive or negative regarding final coat and wear and tear over 2-3 years. :sweatdrop:


Flowtrol should be baned and pulled off every shelf. If caught useing a fine with a possible lic suspension.


----------



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

*How come?*

I am licensed in CA C-33. Is there a rule against it? Have you had bad experience w/it? I trust you opinion. :notworthy:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

pacificpainters said:


> I am licensed in CA C-33. Is there a rule against it? Have you had bad experience w/it? I trust you opinion. :notworthy:


Where you from in Cali?

Flowtrol is like adding water to milk or ranch dressing degrading the taste. just the same but rather degrading the quality and the integrity of the coating. I used some an my hand rails on my personal house with a top of the line paint product. I can scrap the coating off with my nail. Most paint is ready to apply you should not add anything in any coating other than the manufactures recommendations and no more. If you do, You just bought that warranty if a failure occurs. And that my friend will be a hefty price tag.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had successful results using flowtrol and penetrol for oil paints. Its great for when I spray exteriors on hot days. I've used penetrol for painting hi quality oil on cabinets in research labs and other projects. It reduces any brush or roller marks and increases adhesion. 
The flood company that makes it also has a product called emulsabond which you add to the first coat of paint on chalky surfaces. It worked great and have had no failure with the coating several years later.


----------



## BrushMan (Apr 5, 2009)

Good tip, I have to give that a try.:thumbup:


----------

